# FreeBSD on FreeRunner



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi all,
are there any efforts to port FreeBSD onto FreeRunner?
I can see, FreeBSD/ARM supports S3C24xx, which is in FreeRunner. It could be good having flashable image.
Thanks for some information,
Milan


----------



## gavin@ (Jan 27, 2009)

FreeBSD/ARM doesn't currently have full support for the S3c24xx CPU, although there are a couple of people working on it.  Once that work is done, basic FreeRunner support shouldn't be too hard, although the hardware specific to it will take more effort.


----------



## pamdirac (Apr 27, 2009)

Look this link 
http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/FreeBSD

I bought a Neo Freerunner 3 days ago and I'm going to test freebsd on it


----------

